# Teaching little ones survival skills!



## christiana (Sep 5, 2007)

http://www.childdrowningprevention.com/index.html 

Teaching little ones to survive!

Watch all of video before 'enter'!


----------



## govols (Sep 5, 2007)

I was waiting for him / her to fall asleep.

Interesting indeed.


----------



## SemperWife (Sep 6, 2007)

Pretty Amazing! What great skills!


----------



## govols (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, but down here in the south that might be dangerous.

Hey Bubba, check this out <splash>. What can yer kid do?


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 6, 2007)

I had a hard time watching that. I had to turn it off. Gave me the creeps.


----------



## christiana (Sep 6, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I had a hard time watching that. I had to turn it off. Gave me the creeps.




I did too and was so tempted to turn it off! I kept wondering if and when the little fellow would be rescued and it seemed to go on and on without notice and I feared he might turn over or worse! Actually I think the dad was in the background all the while, watching!


Rather like our Savior when we are in a strait, having a really hard time! If only we would trust HIm more, knowing He is there all the time and wont let us sink into further depths than His plan has allowed for our growth!

There are lessons everywhere!


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 6, 2007)

Alright now, who's responsible for this Arminian thread, then? 

We all saw it plain as day: that these children have the "ability to save themselves". 

Heretics.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 6, 2007)

Well yeah, there was a camera crew watching the babe. It reminds me of those videos of a starving child with flies all over them. I find my self yelling at the camera crew "Why don't you guys brush the flies away and give him your lunch you lard."

This was an effective video but hard to watch.




christiana said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > I had a hard time watching that. I had to turn it off. Gave me the creeps.
> ...


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 6, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Well yeah, there was a camera crew watching the babe. It reminds me of those videos of a starving child with flies all over them. I find my self yelling at the camera crew "Why don't you guys brush the flies away and give him your lunch you lard."
> 
> This was an effective video but hard to watch.



I agree about the flies thing. But as far as this is concerned, I have friends down in Florida (yes, I do have friends!) who had all three of their children taught to swim as infants. To this day, the kids are like fish. They love the water.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 6, 2007)

That's probably my problem - I am not comfortable in or around water. I'm not that great of a swimmer so that video just makes me too anxious.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 6, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> That's probably my problem - I am not comfortable in or around water. I'm not that great of a swimmer so that video just makes me too anxious.



I'm sure it has something to do with the possibility of messing up your hair.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 6, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > That's probably my problem - I am not comfortable in or around water. I'm not that great of a swimmer so that video just makes me too anxious.
> ...




I'll keep settin' them up Pastor Doug and you keep knocking them out of the park.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 6, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > BobVigneault said:
> ...



I really do appreciate you lobbing them in their like that! It's like slow-pitch softball.


----------

